# Temp gauge



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Look what I started doing today:rockn:



























I have to get a tap tomorrow (thought I had one:thinking and drill bit to finish!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o man you my new best friend..... in that first pic i can already tell we would get along hahaha look closely at the top of the pic i see a can of my go go juice lol


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> o man you my new best friend..... in that first pic i can already tell we would get along hahaha look closely at the top of the pic i see a can of my go go juice lol


That was the first thing I noticed lol


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

By the way I would like to put one of those on mine just for the heck of it..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

How much was that auto meter ultra-lite II?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL...oops didnt mean for that to be the first thing you see, oh well gotta keep 'em in business

The gauge was brand new/sealed box 52.95-61.90 shipped to me off ebay, cheapest place for gauges I could find!!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Got everything on and hooked up today

It runs at about 165-170 when cruising around, idling for a good while it will get up to 210
the fan kicks on at 210 also


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice. this is something on my to do list


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice, and clean looking as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SILVER BULLET! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

nice job it looks factory

My Grandpa told me once that drinking Coors light was like trying to make love in a canoe... 

Both too close to water.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bahah


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Job, looks good.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

TX4PLAY said:


> nice job it looks factory
> 
> My Grandpa told me once that drinking Coors light was like trying to make love in a canoe...
> 
> Both too close to water.


:haha:Thats funny Ill have to remember that but with another beverage in mind


Thanks for the compliments:rockn:


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that just the standard sending unit that comes with the gauge, or is it a different one?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats the one that came with it, its a 1/8 NPT sender
It also comes with two other adapter fittings--3/8s & 1/2" PT


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

wats the best way to hook in the temp gauge? in the rad hose or where?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

harmonsbrute said:


> wats the best way to hook in the temp gauge? in the rad hose or where?


 
I put mine in the return hose for the motor off of the bottom of the radiator and it does fine, fan comes on @ 210 and goes off @ 180.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

looks nice!

i was going to use the autometer off of my old project car....wasnt sure where to tap though....

thats the T-stat housing you tapped?


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

That looks really nice. Good job man. Now that is on my to be done list as well. lol


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

88rxn/a said:


> looks nice!
> 
> i was going to use the autometer off of my old project car....wasnt sure where to tap though....
> 
> thats the T-stat housing you tapped?



Yep thats the housing, held on by one bolt
Just as quick and simple to tap the housing as it would be to put together a "T" for it to go in-line

But I think I read somewhere the 08-up housings are different, so you might have to use a in-line T or put a older thermostat housing on it!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was at O'Reilly's today and saw some nice looking 2" temp gauges from 13.99 to 23.99


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I put mine in the return hose for the motor off of the bottom of the radiator and it does fine, fan comes on @ 210 and goes off @ 180.


The only problem I see with this is that it is not giving you the true temp of the engine because that is after the coolant is cooled by the radiator. Mine is on the line between the motor and radiator on the right side sitting on the bike (the same side the t-stat is on). I cant remember exactly what mine is but I think it comes on at 220 and off around 205-210.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kawa650 said:


> Got everything on and hooked up today
> 
> It runs at about 165-170 when cruising around, idling for a good while it will get up to 210
> the fan kicks on at 210 also


that looks darn sweet. can you swap out the bulb colors?


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

*temp gauge*

has anybody used the highlifter gauge. Is it a in line on the radiator hose or does it mount to the t stat housing i've got the gauge and parts here at the house to do it just wondering which would be the best way to rig this up


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> that looks darn sweet. can you swap out the bulb colors?


You cant change the color on that gauge but they do have some with changeable bulbs


----------



## john13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with Mallcrawler, mine is on the return line to the radiator so I get a true measure of the coolant temp. I have a Vapor on mine, all digital Temp, RPM, MPH, Air temp, and a bunch of other s*%$ I never use. I paid about $100 for it, easy splice with all the hardware supplied. RPM is a wrap on the plug wire & MPH is a magnetic bolt that replaces 1 wheel stud. I got pics if you guys want.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

john13 said:


> I agree with Mallcrawler, mine is on the return line to the radiator so I get a true measure of the coolant temp. I have a Vapor on mine, all digital Temp, RPM, MPH, Air temp, and a bunch of other s*%$ I never use. I paid about $100 for it, easy splice with all the hardware supplied. RPM is a wrap on the plug wire & MPH is a magnetic bolt that replaces 1 wheel stud. I got pics if you guys want.


got pics of that setup?


----------

